# Game 15: Spurs @ Mavericks



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* December 1st, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (11-3)* @ *Dallas Mavericks (10-4)* 


*Previous Meetings:*

Mavs 103, Spurs 84

Leaders:
Dirk Nowitzki - 34 points 8 rebounds
Tony Parker - 24 points, 6 rebounds
Devin Harris - 22 points, 2 assists


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (20.4 PPG - 5.6 APG - 3.5 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (15.1 PPG - 4.9 RPG - 3.1 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (7.8 PPG - 3.0 RPG - 1.6 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (21.3 PPG - 11.7 RPG - 3.2 APG)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.6 PPG - 4.3 RPG - 1.1 BPG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (8.7 PPG - 3.4 RPG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (6.8 PPG - 2.0 APG - 1.9 RPG)
F/C - Robert Horry (5.4 PPG - 4.3 RPG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (4.1 PPG - 3.6 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (2.6 PPG - 1.7 APG)
G/F - Brent Barry (2.4 PPG - 1.5 RPG - 1.5 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (2.2 PPG - 4.7 RPG)





*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Darell Armstrong (1.5 PPG - 1.5 APG)
SG - Jason Terry (16.9 PPG - 4.1 APG - 2.1 RPG)
SF - Marquis Daniels (10.9 PPG - 4.1 RPG - 2.9 APG)
PF - Dirk Nowitzki (25.1 PPG - 9.0 RPG - 1.9 AST)
C - Erick Dampier (6.6 PPG - 7.1 RPG - 0.9 BLK)

*Reserves:*

F - Keith Van Horn (12.6 PPG - 5.9 RPG)
PG - Devin Harris (10.6 PPG - 2.8 APG - 2.1 RPG)
C - Desagana Diop (2.4 PPG - 4.6 RPG - 2.2 BLK)
PF - Josh Powell (1.5 PPG - 1.3 RPG)
G/F Adrian Griffin (N/A)
SG - Rawlee Marshall (1.5 PPG - 1.0 RPG)
C - DJ Mbenga (0.3 PPG - 1.0 RPG)
*SF - Josh Howard (15.1 PPG - 7.1 RPG - 1.6 STL)




I don't know exactly who is starting for Dallas, but I figured Armstrong will start and Terry and Daniels will slide down. Of course Armstrong won't play many minutes anyway, so who cares I guess. Either the Mavs will tie the division lead up with a win, or the Spurs will take a 2 game lead with a win. Should be a good one, and I hope for my sakes the Spurs show up to play this time and not get their *** handed to them on national TV again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Big, big challenge for the Mavs, who have yet to find an identity in the absence of Josh, IMO. I look for Finley to be much more comfortable this time around - he said the first meeting in Dallas was strange. 

Starting DA against Parker goes to show what kind of competitor Darrell is (37 against 23 and darn quick). It'll be interesting to see who guards TD and Dirk, they rarely match up against each other. 

The Mavs will do very well to win this time around.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Big, big challenge for the Mavs, who have yet to find an identity in the absence of Josh, IMO. I look for Finley to be much more comfortable this time around - he said the first meeting in Dallas was strange.


Boy you got that right. Although I may be the only person who wasn't surprised at how much the Mavs miss Howard. I knew it was going to hurt. People don't give him enough credit for the impact he has on both ends of the court.

For the record, if others don't step up and pick up the rebounding (both offensive and defensive) slack with J-Ho out then this game will be lost. I expect to see a lot of Devin Harris tonight because he really is one of the few people in the league who can keep up with Tony Parker in a flat out race end to end. I don't think DA's style will work as well against TP as it does against a guy like Steve Nash because I don't think Tony is as easily ruffled by being bodied as Nash is. I'd like to see Marquis guarding Manu and Terry on Bowen actually, as Bruce won't be doing much shooting other than the open corners so having a shorter guy on him doesn't hurt as bad.

I have a hunch Josh Powell will start at PF tonight, and may even get assigned to guard Duncan if Damp is having trouble.

God I wish J-Ho wasn't hurt. So frustrating to have to deal with constantly having our core players out with injuries every year. :curse:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

These are the type of games we win.....games we really have no business winning


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Manu is out for this game, so Dallas has all the business in the world winning tonight.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

duncan on daniels? some weird defensive matchups.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Mavs are looking good so far.. as long as we don't let parker drive to the paint and create plays all night we can win this.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LMAO Jason Terry! That was the worst effort to draw a charge I've ever seen :rofl:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I know I DID NOT just see Van Horn throw the ball away!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol i remeber he step out of bound last year too agaisnt Miami and let Milwaukee lose the game in OT.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm exciting game tough loss by Dallas, Bowen did a superb job on Dirk.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh my God! What horrible call! I'm glad Bowen blocked that ball.... I mean, the reff was rite there...just pathetic....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Oh my God! What horrible call! I'm glad Bowen blocked that ball.... I mean, the reff was rite there...just pathetic....


there was no push on the replay, i dont see why it was a horrible call.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> there was no push on the replay, i dont see why it was a horrible call.


lmao your kidding rite?! :rofl:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

tough loss KVH threw the ball away looked like he was nervous or something as soon as the player passed him the ball he threw it right back then on defense Tony Parker dribbles up the court right to the rim that changed the game


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Some missed free throws down the stretch for the Mavs and a couple of Parker baskets did the Mavs in tonight. Daniels was playing very well, but Dirk was defended beautifully and never got in a groove. 

Tough loss for the Mavs to fall 2 games back now, but from what I've seen they will be a very tough matchup for the Spurs if they were to meet in the playoffs, and it appears that will happen regardless of which one wins the Soutwest Division.


----------

